# figuring out mac skin tone



## invadersads (Jul 1, 2008)

i dont have any mac foundations but i've bought their concealers before. last year i was told i was nw20 and it worked well under my eyes but was orangy on the paler parts of my face like my jaw area. now i've been recommended nw25. same deal. i'm starting to wonder if its because the lighting at the stores are different then when i take it home? i should just try a bunch of different shades on my own and stop asking for help at the stores. lol


----------



## lmc11 (Jul 1, 2008)

A lot of times your concealer color is different from the color you should be using on your face! Maybe try an NC if the NW is too orange, it has a lot of red/pink in it so that could be why!


----------



## invadersads (Jul 1, 2008)

well when i went recently the guy was all telling me that the nc wasn't right for under the eye because the yellow can make blue veins look green. but i dont know how pinker tones would look good on a red blemish either...
i think i might go back tomorrow with a clean face and see if that makes a difference because when i've gone before i had foundation on. and i'll make sure i put some on different parts of my face. parts of my face are pinker than others i think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the info though. i'm gonna get to the bottom of this! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lmc11* 

 
_A lot of times your concealer color is different from the color you should be using on your face! Maybe try an NC if the NW is too orange, it has a lot of red/pink in it so that could be why!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------

